# thoughts on this bully litter



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Im hoping someone with bully experience could give me some insight on this up coming bully breeding.

Sire:
PACK-EDGE'S THE CHOSEN 1 IRO - Verified American Bully Pedigree Database

Dam:
PACK-EDGE'S ELORA - Verified American Bully Pedigree Database

Thanks!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks nice to me! But I am not a bully owner


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i personally like the male much more than the female. i too am not a "bully person" per say.... more of a bull breeds person all around... but i do like how much more consistency i see in the ped of the sire.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Agree ^^^^^


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, the reason I was interested is:

Sire of this breedings ped is on the left. And my boys ped, who you all love,  is on the right.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I can't see the peds :/ they are blank.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I can't see the peds :/ they are blank.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


can you see the picture of the peds?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

a whole lotta R.E. right there

Not a fan of the dogs in eloras ped something strikes me as strange when i look at those dogs.

BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

Jager, Mr. Compton, and Ms. Tox are the ones that stick out as strange

the sires nice: a lotta R.E. with a itty bitty teenie tiny bit of gotty


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Coyne1981 said:


> can you see the picture of the peds?


No it all says blank image.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> a whole lotta R.E. right there
> 
> Not a fan of the dogs in eloras ped something strikes me as strange when i look at those dogs.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Did you go back on Mr. Compton? You probably know more than me, Im a newbie with the bully lines, but I know purple rose cairo is a big deal.

your link isnt working either. this one does though:

http://bullybloodlines.net/dogdetails.php?name=PACK-EDGE'S+ELORA


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Personally i like bullypedia. for me its easier to navigate through the peds and head back generations.

all the dogs that are strange to me is on the PACK-EDGE'S VENI VIDI VICI side
BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

Veni's sire Jager
BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database
PACK-EDGE'S THEE JAGERMEISTER - Verified American Bully Pedigree Database


















Veni's Grand-dam on the dams side Ms. Tox
BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database
DISCIPLE'S MS TOX OF PACK-EDGE - Verified American Bully Pedigree Database










Veni's Great-grand-Sire on the dams side
BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database
COMPTON'S BULLIES' MR. CPTE (AKA) MR. COMPTON - Verified American Bully Pedigree Database










On second thought compton might be okish but Jager deff looks french


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Ya, I see what your saying now. hmmmm....... All in all, not too bad though? Or am I being overly optimistic?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Coyne1981 said:


> Ya, I see what your saying now. hmmmm....... All in all, not too bad though? Or am I being overly optimistic?


if you like what you see go for it but if jager gets called out on being mixed with a french bulldog then your kinda sol. doubt it'll happen but if your going for ukc over abkc those chances are a bit higher. he is a champ though so hes got that goin for him


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOVE LOVE LOVE this breeding. wishing I could get something off this. I want heartbreaker blood in in my next pup he is one of my fav dogs ever , and then on the bottom my all time fav Paco... Id be all over this if I could. Really like the dogs as well as the pedigree.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Coyne1981 said:


> can you see the picture of the peds?


No :/ all of the peds listed say "blank image" and are basically just a white box.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> No :/ all of the peds listed say "blank image" and are basically just a white box.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What the hell? I dont know. Everyone else can see them.


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

angelbaby said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE this breeding. wishing I could get something off this. I want heartbreaker blood in in my next pup he is one of my fav dogs ever , and then on the bottom my all time fav Paco... Id be all over this if I could. Really like the dogs as well as the pedigree.


Yup, I agree looks like it gonna be a good one.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Not to crazy on the bitches ped, some of those dogs are freaky and not my style of AmBully at all.. look like mixes to me.. she looks okay...

I really like the males ped and how he looks. Very consistent looking dogs behind him and he is a looker! 

But it doesnt matter what I like, if you like the breeding, go for it. Maybe the sires side will clean up some of the freakyness from that bit in the dams?


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Not to crazy on the bitches ped, some of those dogs are freaky and not my style of AmBully at all.. look like mixes to me.. she looks okay...
> 
> I really like the males ped and how he looks. Very consistent looking dogs behind him and he is a looker!
> 
> But it doesnt matter what I like, if you like the breeding, go for it. Maybe the sires side will clean up some of the freakyness from that bit in the dams?


Ya, its an uphill battle for bullys. Tough to find a nice breeding. I agree though. Absolutely love the sires side. Have a lot of the same blood in the boy I have now too.


----------

